

EV SSL – How to Get Professional Opinion Letter Completed by a Lawyer or CPA - kuasha

CA wants a Professional Opinion letter completed by a Lawyer or CPA before they assign EV SSL. What is the easiest&#x2F; cheapest way to get it? Company is registered in Washington, US.
======
wannabegeekster
If you would get listed on Dunn and Bradstreet you could save yourself the
trouble of getting the letter. You need to find a lawyer who is listed on
[http://www.martindale.com/](http://www.martindale.com/) would be your best
bet. The attorney or CPA needs to be listed with the BAR or other professional
organization in your state.

